# Outono/Inverno 2014/2015 na península de Setúbal



## RMO (2 Dez 2014 às 11:31)

Isto é uma mera constatação subjectiva, mas parece-me que este Outono/Inverno tem sido, até agora, dos mais quentes desde há vários anos na península de Setúbal. No jardim tenho plantas que por esta altura já não teriam folhas e, no entanto, até flores ainda mantêm. E tendo em conta isso, presumo que assim vá continuar até ao final do Inverno. Falam numa massa de ar polar que vai atingir território nacional, mas por aqui, o sol está tão quente, que os mais destemidos até poderiam fazer alguma praia.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 11:45)

Não só aí como um pouco por todo o país. O frio é algo que se está a querer extinguir em Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2014 às 12:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não só aí como um pouco por todo o país. O frio é algo que se está a querer extinguir em Portugal.



Que exagero! 

O frio há-de chegar, Outonos chuvosos como o que estamos a ter dificilmente são frios, no ano passado por esta altura já tinha havido geadas em quase todo o país.


----------



## camrov8 (2 Dez 2014 às 19:51)

Parece que não conhecem o Clima do país onde vivem no inverno por cá raramente e só em situações excepcionais é que frio e chuva estão juntos geralmente ou vem frio e tempo seco ou chuva e as temperaturas sobem


----------



## Aurélio (3 Dez 2014 às 23:01)

Basta ver um bocado de história que irão constatar que nas ultimas décadas para verificar que os Outonos e Primaveras têm vindo a ser mais quentes e chuvosas, e por outro lado os Invernos mais secos e frios. Isso nota-se quanto mais a sul se for !


----------

